# Interior painting advice



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Dalecityusa said:


> What's a good paint to use for the interior of my boat ...? I'm rebuilding a Gheenoe and want the inside white
> 
> Anyone have good advice to what paint/primer would be easy and relatively inexpensive for a newbie ?


I think kiwi grip is the way to go on that boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It's a gheenoe...Rustoleum is fine.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> It's a gheenoe...Rustoleum is fine.



the problem with single part paints:

these products,even when the "hardener" is added,the paint NEVER fully hardens

yes,it's a gheenoe,and a good 2 part paint mayexceed the value of the hull


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

predacious said:


> the problem with single part paints:
> 
> these products,even when the "hardener" is added,the paint NEVER fully hardens
> 
> yes,it's a gheenoe,and a good 2 part paint mayexceed the value of the hull


Do you have a 2 part paint you recommend?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Awl grip $75 a quart
Interlux perfection $65 a quart
Epiphanes $65 a quart

Rustoleum $14 a quart

I agree with you predacious but it will dry perfectly fine for the application and is easily repairable. Far easier to repair than the 2 part.

Firecat, member on here, used Rustoleum on his home build and was very please with the results...that is why I recommended it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

6 years on and many trips out, and the rustoleum has held up well. It could use some touching up but nothing crazy. I did use Valspar enamel hardener at 18:1 ratio if memory serves. The only thing the hardener really does is dry it quicker, it will harden the same after a while. I also sprayed on webbing which added grip, cut down glare, and helped with durability. I used krylon webbing spray, it's really durable, but it's desolved with alcohol which is nice cause you can clean up a mistake and fix it easily.


----------

